# Let's talk market banners



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to make up a new banner/sign for our summer market. What I have now was just quickly done on a generic cutesy background with our info added. I see people walk by all the time looking at our sign trying to figure out who/what we are. LOL 

My criteria is something that portrays, at a glance, that we are a local dairy goat farm and that we actually make our soap (it amazes me how many people after looking over our table ask if we make it). I'm going for the 8ft size (current is 6 ft). But I can't decide what pictures should be on it. I have plenty of animal/farm pictures and individual soap pictures but nothing is jumping out at me. 

So.....what's on your banner?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My logo is our banner. What is on your soap label? I know you sell in stores too and branding is very important. I would keep everything cohesive and looking the same. You can add text on the banner about being handcrafted from the farm.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Tiffany. My banner looks very much like my soap wrappers which look very much like my business cards. It is simple and easy to read. The only "picture" on it is the mulberry tree which is part of the logo. Even my fonts (different fonts are used within the banner/card/wrapper) are the same from one to the other.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

NubianSoaps.com
phone number
Local Handcrafted Goat Milk Soap and Toiletries

I think most banners are way to fussy, way to much info on them, and much to hard to read, way to small of font. Less is more.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

My banner is 4' has my logo (naem and illustration of a goat) with one line of text and city and state. Less IS more. Make sure you have high contrast background/text. I agree with others on it being simple, IMHO you want to establish yourself with one image on everything.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay.....I don't think my logo will enlarge well enough to a very big size. I'll have to play with it some.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

can you convert your logo to vector? then you can enlarge it, but if not dont waste your money, my first one was a pic, not in vector and up close its just pixels. you can see my logo on my FB page, Dirt Road Soap. If you need a graphic designer, the one who did mine is very reasonable and is excellent.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Dorit.....I like your logo! Ours is similar in that it's a goat head in a circle. I want to incorporate our name onto it somehow. Ours came from a painting my dd did from a photo of one of our goats. We scanned it and tweaked it and I'm very happy with it. I don't know if I can convert it to vector or not. Will have to look into it. Thanks for the info.


----------

